# Casio Wave Ceptor Wva-440U 3353 Help Plz



## mick76 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi there, I got a watch from my mum's husband that says casio wave ceptor 3353 wva-440u on the back but when i search for it in google i can't find it anywhere. The only one that looks like it is on google images a wva-440du-2aver, this one:









It's exactly the same even the yellow "WR 100M" on the face, it also looks the same as the wva-440de-2aver

This is the wva-440de-2aver:










Can anyone help to identify it for me please also if it's worth anything?

Cheers


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Probably a regional variant of one of these:

http://watchshock.com/archive/Casio/Waveceptor/WVA-xxx/WVA-440DE-1/

http://watchshock.com/archive/Casio/Waveceptor/WVA-xxx/WVA-440DE-2/

They're about Â£100 brand new but not particularly sought after or collectible as far as I know - if you are planning to sell then it's worth whatever you can get on eBay for it. Track item 260883856205 for an idea.

(The sales board here is only open to established members with more than 50 posts.)

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mick76 said:


> This is the wva-440de-2aver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had one of these and sold it and re-bought it here and sold it again (or did i give it away, cant remember)









great daily wear watch, tough as ol' boots.

they dont hold their value, especially if you don't have the tin/box and papers and of course spare bracelet links.

scratches will easily polish out of the crystal though.

only niggle is the plastic shoulder to the integrated bracelet which will scar easily but this is just a minor cosmetic thing.

best bet prolly to wear it gardening/decorating/fixing the car e.t.c. to keep your other watches in good nick.

also a good reference to set other watches by, due to the atomic feature.

i'll give you a (very) few quid for it once you get up to 50 posts if you like









now best if you introduce yourself and let us know what other watches you have, pictures always nice


----------



## mick76 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for replies didn't think it was worth that much anyway thought about Â£20 or Â£30. He bought it out of the Times newspaper for Â£130 a couple of years ago because his Rolex needed fixing and was quoted Â£500 he decided to keep his money for the time being but now he's got it fixed so gave me this one. The crystal hasn't got a mark on it and neither has the shoulder just scuffs on the bracelet. I don't wear watches really that much my mum used to be a jeweller and received my 2 Tags from her has presents for Christmas in the 90's and Omega is through family.

I put the Casio on ebay last night and some guy has offered me Â£40 inc p&p so I think i'll take that.

Thanks again


----------

